# Magee tweaking Turner's shot



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/deep-sixer/Magee-tweaking-Turners-shot.html



> It's been too long since we were actually able to talk about basketball itself. At least six weeks on the potential first-round draft pick, and about the same amount of time focusing on exactly when Comcast-Spectacor's deal to sell the 76ers would be completed, and throughout it all monitoring any trade movement with swingman Andre Iguodala. With yesterday's news that the ownership deal is officially in place, and with the deal now being shipped to the NBA's Board of Governors for approval, a process which will likely take in the range of two months, we can now take some time to look at one aspect of basketball in particular: Evan Turner's work with Herb Magee.
> 
> Before we get to that, two things. One, we'll be having our Live Chat again tomorrow (Friday) at 1 p.m. If you have some free time, stop by philly.com. We'll be covering everything about the new ownership, potential changes, the lockout, player workouts, etc. And, two, before we get straight to Turner's shooting work, here's one last thing about the new ownership group (couldn't resist!). We asked Shaq, who just signed with TNT, what his opinion was on the Sixers' swap in ownership and the league's movement towards younger, hedge fun, investment group-type owners. Here's what Shaq said:
> 
> ...


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

This is very surprising and encouraging news for 76ers fans. The article is 100% right that most guys would not go through this exercise.


----------

